# Timer problems. Help please!!



## steve56616 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have my viv lighting on one main timer but now the second one has stopped working after a few days. Lights just stay on and timer is unable to switch off. I mave used a digital one and manual one and both same problem?
I am running 5 vivs with LED lighting and two vivs with two 100w spots on thermostat and two Exo Terra Repti glo 2.0 bulbs.
It doesnt seem as though i'm overloading them :hmm:

Steve


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Turn the dial on it manually to see if it turns off. I've a few that do the same, they just don't seem to be accurate so the time is well out


----------



## steve56616 (Dec 30, 2008)

The overide on/off doesn't work, just stays on even as it clicks through the off position. Seems as though they have both stuck on


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

The main problem I have come across is using them with tubes as the magnetic starters draw a higher current when starting up. That only prevented the tubes from working correctly though and didn't damage the timer.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 1, 2012)

its the light that's the problem, you can blows the switch in the timer by telling it to turn off and on quickly, its the current, 

to fix this? your best bet is a relay, to 100% fix the problem, although you will need a new timer to start with.
you can get a mains timer relay for around £30 new. 
ebay or amazon is your best bet.


----------

